# Did you ever step in dog shit?



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

see question


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

I don't step in dog shit. Dogs step in my shit.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes one of my responsibilities was to clean up a dog run in the simmering heat outside of my house.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes. While wearing flip flops :shocked:


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Nah, I'm actually really careful about watching where I walk to avoid stepping into stuff like dog shit.

Also, I don't walk outside much.


----------



## advotpetal (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm extremely careful. I don't like any nasty stuff on my shoe :bored:


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

Is there a dog owner on earth who hasn't at some point?


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

My dad stepped on a huge one once. He slapped Rocco on the behind (not the butt of course) very hard as punishment.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Yes. I was like 5 and we were dogsitting it. I stepped in it barefooted...RIP

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OriginalBadBoy (Jul 25, 2019)

Haven't been so fortunate enough lately to step in some good ole dog shit :crying:


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes Sir, I have. Let's just say I am not diligent enough, with cleaning up the backyard. Oh crap, who am I lying to here? The truth is, I _*never *_clean up the backyard, except to pick up sticks and cut the grass. I have also stepped in cat shit, as there are many feral cats running around my area. And bird shit. Raccoon shit. Squirrel shit. If I were a millionaire, first thing I'd do, is install sprinklers and have someone clean up my shitty yard. They can also cut the grass, while they are at it. I voted yes on the poll


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

No, I never step on dog shit. Bird shit, however..


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

I've owned dogs, so yeah


----------



## Little Bee (Nov 22, 2017)

Once, when I was a kid, and I was not a happy camper. Just last week I saw someone else step in dog poo and I cringed for them.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Yes, sometimes I go running in the park and despite my best efforts to watch where I’m stepping...squelch. It only takes a minute of getting lost in your thoughts and forgetting to look down below.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

ImminentThunder said:


> Yes, sometimes I go running in the park and despite my best efforts to watch where I’m stepping...squelch. It only takes a minute of getting lost in your thoughts and forgetting to look down below.


same here, when i get lost in my thoughts... but also on the sidewalk.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes. At least a few times a year. Don't currently have a dog of my own, but there are lots of dogs 'round these parts.


----------



## 30812 (Dec 22, 2011)

No. I once lit off firecrackers placed in dog shit though when I had a game with my cousins and see who came out last in the dog cage with one exit.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

No

I usually notice uh.. shit like that :wink:


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Was walking with my cousin on the streets of Sicily, you know they have a huge pet dog craze over there, but they don't have cats as pets, just dogs. Anyways, these fucks never pick up their dog shit, it's almost like their new to owning dogs as a whole and just don't even carry a shit bag

Long story short my cousin stepped right on a nice fresh one with her flip flops, i even WARNED her, but shiiiiit


----------

